# Lamb Popsicles - pre sear?



## alwayscooking (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm serving lamb pops at an upcoming event. I'm thinking about searing them on them BBQ for marks, smoke and reduced service time (1 minute each side) and then holding them until service. At service, i plan to roast them for an additional 1 min each side. Any possible issues? Will the meat toughen?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This is where the Health Departments and Caterers do not see eye to eye. Health Dept. says its either cooked or raw not in the middle unless frozen after marking. The hold time semi cooked is at a danger temp level for any extended period.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

you have a time period of 4 hours before anything bad can happen, so sear it closer to service...

as for the quality, it should be fine. we sear it off an hour or so before service and hold it until popping it in the oven to finish. perfect every time.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

When I serve lamb pops I buy the mini racks whole, mark them, then bake until desired temps.then cut them into pops at service time.

this helps hold them while not allowing them to overcook.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Some caterers sear well before 4 hours and leave at room temp.Don't be so quick to stick by that 4 hour thing, as it does not apply to all foods nor foods 1/2 cooked and 1/2 not cooked.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

4 hours is the amount of time it takes for bacteria and virus' to multiply to dangerous levels in a perfect storm of bad conditions. of course, it may be ok to do it well before and leave it out, but that is certainly causing a potential hazard. say it got contaminated during that time, then it can really make someone sick. that is why we take many precautions to limit potential hazards... say it got contaminated and you cooked it right away after taking it out of the refrigerator, it would likely be fine. the 4 hour thing applies to all potentially hazardous foods. of course, the 4 hours can start from the meat supplier to your restaurant to the plate, so again it is really important to be as cautious as possible.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You do not mention if you are going to cool them after searing them.

I would sear, cool, fire, load, send, serve.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Depending on the resources at the venue.....# of pops, # of staff......

I'd sear, cool, send, finish then serve.  Sitting hot in a cambro kinda kills tiny lambies.  If there are no ovens, griddles or grills available on site, you can do them oh so quickly on burners or an electric griddle.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A cream based soup could turn bad on you in 2 hours, if mot handled correctly, as could a veloute


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

They don't take long to cook especially to medium rare. I usually season them and bring them up to room temp about an hour before service then fire them just a little before service and let them rest.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Except if you actually finish off the lamb offsite you might run afoul of the health inspector.  Consider that.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I would agree with Shroom and Others. Sear, Cool, send, finish serve.


----------

